
Global smartphone sales fell for the first time ever in 2018 - jmsflknr
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/01/09/tech/smartphones-apple-samsung-xiaomi/index.html
======
verdverm
So at some point, one could assume this will stop being news and look more
like laptop sales?

